# Filling out the crossword puzzle



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

What is the Finnish word for filling out the crossword puzzle or sudoku?

I am currently solving the crossword puzzle. 

"Minä ratkaistan sanaristikon/sudokun"  (?)

What would a Finn say when they solved it all, with joy?

"Minä ratkaistan sanaristikon/sudokun valmis!!" (?)

And how can I say when, for example, I have filled some words, but stuck and couldn´t fill even one word/number for 30 minutes?

"Sanaristikon on hiljaa. Minä juuttuin (30 minuuttia) !" (?)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"[Minä] täytän/ratkaisen [sana]ristikkoa/sudokua." "Sana" is often dropped if people understand what is meant even without it.

"Sain ristikon valmiiksi! / Ratkaisin koko ristikon!"

"Hiljaa" is the wrong word in this context. Some people would say: "Olen miettinyt yhtä sanaa 30 minuuttia."


----------



## hui

> "[Minä] täytän/ratkaisen [sana]ristikkoa/sudokua."



_Ratkon ristikkoa/sudokua._*

Ratkoa *implies continuous action. *Ratkaista* can be used when the puzzle is solved. *Täyttää* should not be used.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

hui said:


> *Täyttää* should not be used.


I'll keep saying things like "Olen täyttänyt odotellessani ristikkoa" even if you think I shouldn't.


----------



## Hakro

I'd say *ratkoa* for the difficult crossword puzzles and *täyttää* for the easier ones. The idiot-level crossword puzzles I'm used to solve without using a pen, so I can't say _täyttää_, I say simply *tehdä*.


----------



## hui

Grumpy Old Man said:


> I'll keep saying things like "Olen täyttänyt odotellessani ristikkoa" even if you think I shouldn't.



What have you been filling while waiting for the crossword?

Basically, you regard a crossword puzzle as a set of empty squares. Do you fill the squares with random symbols or just color the squares?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

hui said:


> What have you been filling while waiting for the crossword?
> 
> Basically, you regard a crossword puzzle as a set of empty squares. Do you fill the squares with random symbols or just color the squares?


All my friends have always understood me correctly. I won't use "täyttää" should I encounter anyone who in my estimation might understand me as you did.


----------

